# Indexing a Circle



## Greybeard (Sep 22, 2007)

I have been searching for a way to hold a wooden wheel in such a way to cut V shaped grooves on it's "rim" to make it look like a tractor tire for a toy wooden tractor I want to make.
Has anyone seen a set up for indexing a circle about 6 inches in diameter? V grooves would be about 1/2 in wide 
and about the same in depth. Wheel about 1-1/2" thick.

Thanks,
Greybeard


----------



## bill kay (Aug 12, 2007)

Over on the woodgears.ca site is an article on cutting accurately spaced slots to make gear hubs. If the same procedure was used, but with the jig set at an angle to the blade, you should get the effect you are looking for. 

It is a complex procedure but appears to give very accurate results.
The system wouldn't let me post the link. Jump on over to woodgears.ca and take a look.

another approach would be a modified box joint jig. Attached to a miter gauge would handle the angle. The stepped distance from the index pin to the blade would control the spacing. The circumference of the circle would need to be equally divisible for this to work.


----------

